# Testangler gesucht! Nippon-Tackle.com sucht Testangler für japanisches Angelzubehör



## Nippon-Tackle.com (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Angler!

Als offizieller Importeur japanischer Marken wie Bassday, ZipBaits und VanFook suchen wir Testangler, welche unsere Produkte aktiv nutzen und neben einem Feedback an die Hersteller mit ihren Erfahrungs- und Fangberichten die Kunden informieren, dazu gibt es bspw. auf Nippon-Tackle.com eine extra Rubrik für Testangler.

*Hinweis:* Es handelt sich nicht um ein Job-Angebot! Es findet keinerlei Bezahlung statt. Die Gegenleistung von Nippon-Tackle beschränkt sich auf die Bereitstellung von Informationen, Testmustern (gratis bzw. zu Sonderkonditionen) und sonstige Ausstattung wie Kleidung/Mützen.

*Wen suchen wir?*

Wir suchen volljährige Angler, die regelmäßig ihrem Hobby nachgehen und überdurchschnittliche Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Fangeräte und Techniken mitbringen, Erfahrungen mit japanischem Angelzubehör sind hierbei von Vorteil. Desweiteren muss ein Hang zur Experimentierfreude vorhanden sein, um Neuheiten gegenüber offen zu sein. Sehr gute Deutschkenntnisse in schriftlicher Form sind ebenfalls Grundvoraussetzung, um die Berichte lesenswert zu gestalten.

Gesucht werden Spinnfischer! Reine Ansitzangler sind, aufgrund der Produktspezialisierung auf Spinn- und Schleppfischen, leider nicht als Testangler geeignet.

Insbesondere suchen wir aber Angler, die:

- Ein eigenes *Boot* haben (auch Schlauchboot) und dieses zum Angeln nutzen 
- Im *Meeresangeln* aktiv sind (Wolfsbarsch, Meerforelle, Lachs, Dorsch,...)
- Regelmäßig an *Forellengewässern* aktiv sind
*
Interessiert?

*Bewerbungen mit einer kurzen Vorstellung zur Person (inkl. Fangfoto), den bevorzugten Angeltechniken und -gewässern sowie Zielfischen und Angaben zur durchschnittlich am Wasser verbrachten Zeit können bis zum 19. Juni 2009 an *testangler@nippon-tackle.com* eingereicht werden.

Wir freuen uns auf eine Zusammenarbeit und wünschen allen Lesern weiterhin Petri Heil!


----------

